# Somerville Whites Report



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Snuck out there yesterday afternoon, and of course the Yegua was blown out...way high and muddy, but i knew that and was headed to Nails anyway. Nails was perfect. There were tons of fish in there spawning. Pairs of fish fluttering around on the surface all over the place. They must have been too "occupied" to eat, cause the fishing was fairly slow. The bite was extremely soft, and i missed a ton of fish. I think they were just kinda bumping it. I did manage enough for a few batches of fish tacos though. All my fish were females, and only 1 had dropped her eggs. I wish i could have gone back this morning, i bet they are killing them....


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

good news bro......that's exactly what i wanted to hear. I'm going to head out this weekend myself. nice pic


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the rport. Still deciding if i should take the day off and head up there or go do the saltwater thing. Got me thinking of going up there now.


----------



## Buck1986 (Mar 28, 2006)

What bait were u using for the whites? Taking my 8yr old daughter and hoping to show her there are fish in Lake Sommerville


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Headed to Nails in the morning. Looking forward to the weather and getting out. Sounds like you found a few, hopefully I will grab a few also. Will post update when finished.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

thinkn about heading out there in the morning also


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

heres my cell number if anyone wants to meet up and im out there or give me call tonight and we can carpool or something since i dont have to work at all tomrw and anytime is good for me 

Ryan
281-844-7714 and time up till about 3am is cool for calling me im up late everynight ha


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

the fishing will be bad tomorrow Y'all stay home full sun Hi press building 
Don't wast your time at the lake 














sea ya after lunch !!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

very true but i have nothing better to do


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i always throw 2 inch white curly tail grubs, but yesterday, was a little different. they wanted a very small bait, with a heavy head to keep it right on the drop off on the sandbar i was fishing, so they were hitting a black body, chart. tail crappie tube jig on a 1/8 oz head. fished very slow bumping it down the drop. only thing i could get them to hit.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Well, spent this am fishing the smaller creeks and landed only 10 small males. I could see the spawning taking place several times fish rolling in the water. Also, lots of snakes moving around, watch your step found a 3ft copper head sunning right next to a walking trail. He moved slow when prevoked but they will start moving quicker once the warm weather sets in lots of smaller snakes in the water. I have heard from several sources of mine that the bite was best today during the late afternoon and in to the dusk.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report Riverman going to try it Friday after work.


----------

